# Tribe of Frog - saturday



## The Lone Runner (Feb 22, 2006)

Is anybody Tribe of Froggin' this weekend??  
http://www.tribeoffrog.co.uk/images/feb2006flyerfront1024.jpg


----------



## user47632 (Feb 23, 2006)

A number of my friends are going, but at £10 I didn't fancy it. There's might be some underground rumblings on the same night, and then there's Gener8r at the Lakota on the 4th of March.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2006)

Man, are those guys still going? ToF was my first ever 'proper' clubbing experience, at the Blue Mountain


----------



## The Lone Runner (Feb 23, 2006)

D'oh - don't think I'll be going now....see here why... 
(am def up for Gener8r tho)


----------

